# Small Deck Project...



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

This is my first post here so I thought I'd contribute something after lurking for awhile.

I was off of work this week and decided to take on a little deck project for my house in Baltimore City. I finished the entire thing in 4 days working by myself with about a week of prior carpentry experience :thumbup: (I am a former math teacher and currently an independent contractor for ESPN working with wireless cameras by trade)

It's a floating deck and is even throughout which was a feat in and of itself because of how not level the ground is.

What started as a small patio around the tree became a 30 x 10, 2 level behemoth. :banana: 

The fencing is actually really cool stuff. I had originally gotten it just to keep trash from blowing into my yard. However, by how the lighting is in the street with the sunlight and the light post at night, you can barely see into the yard because it is significantly darker due to shade. You can, however see out of it quite well and it's been fun sneaking up on my neighbors in broad daylight.

The yard was in such poor condition when I bought it. There was debris everywhere and that tree is eating the neighbors house.

How it originally looked:


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

Day 1:


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

Day 2:


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

Day 3:


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

And finito:


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Good luck with it, but you should have asked around for some advice. The deck looks good, but will it last?

1. Are the 4 by 4 supports buried in the ground or are they encased in cement? In my area, code requires that they be placed on top of a cement pier and secured with the proper bracket and the pier must be about 1-1/2 inches above grade. Two years ago, I had to replace two 6 by 6 supports due to rotting where they entered the concrete. Our code was changed due to this problem. Because the soil is making contact with the wood, the dampness of the soil may affect it. There were four decks built between my neighbors and mine by the same contractor and my supports were the only one's that were rotting out at the base. I suspect this was caused by a water issue getting under the concrete.

2. Termites may be an issue because of the tree.

3. If you did not use a quality solid stain on your framing, then the weather will make the framing twist and bow out of shape. Staining it will slow down this process.

4. I am not sure but I think the two opened ends of the deck are not enough 
for proper air circulation. I believe current deck assembly requires three opened ends for correct ventilation. There's also a height requirement from the bottom of the joists or deck to the ground to assist in air circulation.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the two rim joists spliced in mid air, Just curious why do you have the decking running in all different directions?


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.*

Yeah, there's a bunch of tough cookies around here who couldn't see anything good in a job unless _they_ did it. But, it looks great to me and you should be proud!:thumbup:


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*On Second Thought...*

In hind site I should have just stated my own opinion and kept my comment regarding the others' comments to myself, so my apologies to you both. There needs to be room for multiple views. :yes:


----------



## localtradesman (Oct 27, 2007)

You did just fine....for now...until that tree completely ruins your house.... wow.....why not take that monster down......other than that have fun looking at the street.....just playing a little .....


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

Uhhhh, isnt there some sort of easement rights involved? When two homes are so close together, doesnt that alley/access way belong to both homes, such that either party can enter the rear of the yard through the access? Am I wrong to assume that homes are not usually built on the edge of the property, such that, your property ends at the end of the building? Doesnt half or part of that alley belong to the neighbor?

Im just a suburbanite...I dont how its done in cities like that.

I too, amd worried at that tree! Its distorting the siding of the house. Eventually, it will be a problem, and your nice deck will have to be dismantled to deal with the tree...

Enjoy BBQ'g though, my favorite pastime!!
SMokin


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Jombres has a point about easement rights to the alley. I don't think the city of Baltimore would give a permit to build a deck right up against a neighbors wall, leaving no means for the neighbor to make repairs or improvements to the side of his wall. One of the parties involved may own the alley but I believe the other has easement rights.


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

rjordan392 said:


> Jombres has a point about easement rights to the alley. I don't think the city of Baltimore would give a permit to build a deck right up against a neighbors wall, leaving no means for the neighbor to make repairs or improvements to the side of his wall. One of the parties involved may own the alley but I believe the other has easement rights.


i think we can assume that he got his neighbors blessing... that's not something the neighbor wouldnt notice


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

*Get a sculptor*

No doubt, the deck looks like a good way to utilze the otherwise dreary space. Although the tree adds a nice nature related ambiance, it will soon be problematic for both you and the neighbor. Judging by the invasive roots and proximity as mentioned by the others, you can expect some foundation issues in the near future. I would check your property line to determine who, when and how you and neighbor will determine the fate of this many rooted beast.
One suggestion, would be to solicit a chainsaw carver/sculptor through a local collegeor arts schoool, to create something unique. Mabey trade your camera skills documenting the artists work and producing a mini documentary and few DVDs in the arrangement to promote both you and the sculptors work.


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

The yard is entirely mine right up to the neighbors house. There is a good 9 inches between the deck and the neighbors house. The deck lines up right against my house however. The tree is under their house and has been there since the development was built 20 years ago. Eventually though it will come down. I plan on cutting it to table height and building like a half circular table on it or something for hanging out.


----------



## specialguest (Sep 10, 2007)

PKHI said:


> I like the two rim joists spliced in mid air, Just curious why do you have the decking running in all different directions?


There's just 2 different directions. I guess I was feeling artsy while doing it and wanted to give it a visual break.

Also I'm still considering pulling the 2 small sections that face the same way and replacing it with like a tub for a small garden.

As for the criticism I don't mind it. Like I said this was my first project I've ever done and well, wanted to jump head first into something large.

I'm off until February now however so expect a tree house and a 3rd floor by the time I'm back working


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it really looks nice


----------

